# My Panama is up for sale !!!!



## BigAl RIP

My back can not take the 9 hours of flying to get there anymore . My loss is  someones gain . 
 I am looking at trades or cash . It's one hell of a place and I have deeply discounted it to sell quickly . Its at $499K which is way below replacement cost .Last appraisal was around 750k - 1 Million . Home is sold furnished . 

 The truest form of island life you will ever encounter .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Looks like My Panama island home is no more . Accepted an offer to sale it yesterday . Man I will miss that place . Always thought we would eventually move there full time . I am having some serious mixed feeling about doing this but my wife and I want to travel to other lands and having this place has always made us feel we need to come here , It has only been  used  one time in the last 2 1/2 years. We made some great friendships and connections while being there . I almost died in 2004 when I was building the place . The locals nursed  me back to help . God Bless them .

   This is also where my wife and I started our school charity for the Bugal  Indian children  that a few members here have been part of in the past .You FF members know who you are and again I say *Thank you* on behalf of the children you helped ! The children have done well and many our now in good jobs and doing great .That has been one of  the finest points in my whole life .


----------



## Melensdad

Congrats on the sale.  

When I sell things that I once loved, but no long desire, I always have mixed feelings.  I'm sure that is what you are feeling.  But a happy wife = happy life so enjoy the travel that she desires!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Good Bye Panama ......  I never realized how much you and your beautiful  Indian people touched my heart . Because of you I am a better person . You taught me that money is not important , to laugh is good for the soul and to care is more important than anything else on this Earth ..........


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm both glad that it sold and at the same time sorry that it had to go.  I loved the stories and photos from there over the years.  

We can't stand still, we must keep moving forward.  I hope you and Mrs Al enjoy your travels and I'm looking forward to more stories and pictures.  The best to you both in the next phase of your lives.


----------

